# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] HITACHI 42PD7200  ΚΑΗΚΕ Η ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟ

## spyrosvon

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΗΚΕ Η ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ HITACHI 42PD7200. Ο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΗΚΕ Η ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ 600 ΕΥΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ. ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΣΤΙΣΕΙ ΓΥΡΩ 3500 ΕΥΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΛΩ ΣΤΑ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΑ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ

----------


## jtb

Πάρε 2η γνώμη από κάποιον άλλον τεχνικό μήπως σου πει άλλη τιμή. Μετά ψάξε με τον κωδικό της πλακέτας στον ιντερνετ (ebay κλπ) να δεις τι μπορείς να βρεις. Κάπου στην πλακέτα υπάρχει ένας κωδικός. Δες το video και θα καταλάβεις http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y9wxvuKJtc&t=4m15s

Πες ποια πλακέτα σου είπε ο τεχνικός οτι κάηκε.

----------


## jtb

http://tvpartsfast.ecrater.com/p/15894133/hitachi-fpf29r-yss0038-y-main-board#

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

αν  θές  να  ψάξεις να  βρείς  main  μόνος  σου  να  κοιτάξεις  να  βρείς ίδια  με  το  barcode  και όχι  με  το  ίδιο μοντέλο  δεν  παίζει  με  τίποτα  θα  χάσεις  τα  λεφτά  σου  αν  θές  ανέβασε  φωτό  να  σου  πω  περισσότερα  για  τη  main  την  γνωρίζω  καλά  γιατί  έχω  εξουσιοδοτημένο   service  στο  νομό  Λάρισας  για  την  HITACHI

----------


## spyrosvon

Ο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΔΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑΣ. (ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ). ΚΩΔΙΚΟΣ: MPF7415TA5801660GLF2PFPF0066. ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ

----------


## supermanboy

Ο Νίκος σου έδωσε ήδη την απάντηση πιο πάνω.ΈΧΕΙ εξουσιοδοτημένο σερβις στην Λάρισα.Βγάλε φώτο και θα σε καθοδηγήσει πιστεύω και το κόστος θα είναι σαφώς πολύ χαμηλότερο από ότι σου είπε ο τύπος!

----------


## spyrosvon

ΨΑΧΝΩ ΑΥΤΗΝ
http://flattvparts.co.uk/index.php?m...oducts_id=4067

----------


## supermanboy

> ΨΑΧΝΩ ΑΥΤΗΝ
> http://flattvparts.co.uk/index.php?m...oducts_id=4067


Σπύρο αυτή είναι η πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού οπότε το κόστος επισκευής δεν θα είναι απαγορευτικό.*Ρώτα τον Νίκο(Λάρισα) όπως σου είπα μιας και είναι επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος και δες τι σε συμφέρει ή αν μπορείς να του την πας για σίγουρη επισκευή και εγγύηση πάνω από όλα!*Αν πάλι θέλεις να την παραγγείλεις και να την τοποθετήσεις εσύ το ρίσκο δικό σου.Πάντως αν η ζημιά σταμάτησε εκεί θα έχεις σύντομα μια καινούργια και πάλι τηλεόραση.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Οπως και να έχει το θέμα Σπύρο τα 600 ευρω για αλλαγή main είναι απαγορευτικά. Οποτε παραγγελνεις την πλακέτα και δοκιμάζεις...

----------

